# Mousetrap disappeared?



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

We had a mice problem but I think we took care of it. I still had a trap set in the garage. I just noticed it disappeared. Has this happened to anyone before? My guess is that a racoon came in and is now walking around with a mousetrap attached to it.


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

never lost one before...but i feel bad for whatver got caught in it and is still walking around haha


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

could be a RAT or !#.
twister


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

it is possible that the mouse got trapped but not bad enough to kill him and he is walking around with the trap.... i had a big mouse get in a sticky trap and my g/f heard it in the night bouncing the trap off the floor lol... some reason i had alot of mice this past winter.. i probably killed 8 mice ..


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Tie your traps to something in the room and your mice won't roam off and stink up the place.

You never have to search for traps that way.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Could also be a squirell or a chipmunk got caught.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with the chipmunk or possibly ground squirrel. I had one disappear this spring for the 1st time & found it 20 feet away with it attached to the front leg of a very large toad !!!! He was no worse for the wear, but it scared me pretty good when I reached into the bush to pick up the trap & it moved.
Drill a little hole & tie it up like somebody else suggested.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Most likely the mouse took it with him on his escape,lol. I had 4 set in the garage when we first moved in, and the first one only got one leg in the trap and decided he was going to keep the dog up all night by banging the trap on the steel shelving unit until I finally got up to investigate his barking.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Mouse traps are childs play for chipmonks......takes rat traps to get those buggers. Chipmonks drag the mouse traps to the entrance to their holes.....they seen to come off there.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My ex-wife's cat might of carried it off. That moron came into the living room one day all proud as hell that he had caught a mouse. Apparently he hadn't seen the trap snapped on it's neck already.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Try getting the reusible mouse traps, I have found that these are much more efficiant and 99% of the time the mouse is dead by the time you get to it also it is a lot cleaner. There is no blood or mess to clean up because it uses suffocation rather than impact.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I had a trap go missing from my garage 2 years ago. I found it within 30 ft. of the house with a.................... mole Yep, a typical ground mole had gotten into it somehow. Since that day, I have also caught TWO additional ground moles in mouse traps out in the garage. Strange I know & this is the only time I have ever run across this


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had it happen more than once. I've always eventually found the trap with mouse attached, until the most recent one. Still looking.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

You will prbably find it eventually...if you follow your nose. Mice have a very distinct smell when they are rotting...and not distinct in a good way.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bkr43050 said:


> You will prbably find it eventually...if you follow your nose. Mice have a very distinct smell when they are rotting...and not distinct in a good way.


Big ditto on that. There was an awful smell in the daughter's room in our old house. Tore it apart trying to find the source. Finally found smell coming up from the steam heat radiator. Luckily I was able to cut a hole in the garage ceiling and got the mouse out on the first try. About gagged to death though.


----------

